# Oak Forest bicycle swap meet "metropolitan Chicago area" Sunday May 16, 2010



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 8, 2010)

*Oak Forest bicycle swap meet "metropolitan Chicago area"*

Continue watching this cabe site for the information flyer, coming soon,
about the swap meet on Sunday May 16, 2010
I believe this is the 25th year Ed Borros has held the meet.

Wes Pinchot
Fender Doctor


----------

